# Why do I need 8'?



## skinut2234 (Nov 16, 2004)

With a 2001 F250 - can I use a 7.5' plow? I want to be able to store it in the garage and 8' is too wide. Can I plow with the 7.5', or will I have issues?


----------



## SteveB(wi) (Dec 27, 2004)

You don't "need" an 8' blade if you don't want one. That truck can surely handle an 8' but it isn't required. I have a 6½' blade on my ¾ ton pickup, mostly because I already had it. The advantage to the bigger blade is it covers your tracks better when angled or turning and the obvious larger size moving more snow in less passes. If your like me - I do eight drives for family and friends - don't plow for income, The extra time it takes with my smaller blade doesn't matter. Less wear and tear on the truck too.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

skinut2234 said:


> With a 2001 F250 - can I use a 7.5' plow? I want to be able to store it in the garage and 8' is too wide. Can I plow with the 7.5', or will I have issues?


Angle it to get it through your garage doors.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

SteveB(wi) makes some goods points.
but I would still recommend you get the 8ft or bigger.
Lets start with the garage door. you can angel the blade to one side and as you pull through the door, this should do the trick. o.k. now that problem is solved. 
you have a 3/4 ton so a 8footer is no problem for your truck.
Is your truck a long box, extra-cab, quad-cab or even a standard truck, how wide and how long your truck is, if your blade is to narrow let's say 7ft, as you plow the snow builds up in front of your blade and starts to spill around the sides, it will be spilling right back under your wheels. 
There more reasons to get the 8fT over the 7ft. but I'll let someone else chime in on this. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## snowgm (Jan 24, 2005)

Since this is in the personal use plowing section I would guess that 7.5' would be fine. They are easier to find cheap - and why not buy what fits?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

If cost is an issue think twice, why? A 8ft blade costs very little more than a 7ft..a 7ft blade would be great if you had a light duty truck or a jeep, you bought a 3/4 ton not a 1/2 ton so even if it is for "personal" use, get what will work best, a 8ft would be my choice for any full size truck.
Good luck.....


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

He said 7 *and a half* foot blade, not just a 7 footer.

For personal use, a 7.5' will work just fine, though an 8' would be better, and often times stronger. I failed to notice the section this was in.


----------



## Drottlawn (Jan 14, 2005)

7.5' will work, but as many said, it just doesn't clear wide enough for the tires when angled. I keep my 8' in the garage and have never had a problem getting it in or out. Also my 8' angled all of the way is only about 1" wider than my tires. A 7.5' would have to stay almost straight to cover your wheels. The size is pretty much your call. All I can say is that I know guys in your situation that went with a 7.5' and the following year either upped to a 8' or just complain none stop about getting stuck or packing snow down with their tires.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

You could always get the 7 1/2 ft and then add pro wings. That way he has the extra width to clear his tires when the blade is angled and then when he is done, pull three pins on each side and poof the blade is back to 7 1/2 ft and it fits nicely in the garage.

William


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

If its just personal use and drives get the 7'5" it won't be a problem at all. You will most likely even be able to cover your tracks at full angle. Unless your plowing parking lots you won't notice a few less inches on the blade. If the 8' won't fit in your garage then don't get it. If you want/need the 8' you could probley squeez it into the garage at full angle.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a 1/2 ton Dodge and my buddy has a 3/4 ton Dodge and they are they same width so I don't know why a 7.5 foot plow wouldn't cover the tracks on a 3/4 ton if it covers my 1/2 at the same width. Chevy is the same way, Ford on the other hand might be a little wider since the body sytle from 1/2 ton to 3/4 ton is different. If I'm missing something please let me know. Get the 7.5 foot if thats what you want it will work fine for you.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

ctfan said:


> You could always get the 7 1/2 ft and then add pro wings. That way he has the extra width to clear his tires when the blade is angled and then when he is done, pull three pins on each side and poof the blade is back to 7 1/2 ft and it fits nicely in the garage.
> 
> William


I agree with ctfan, except for the "always" part at the beginning.
The wings are the way to go.
Way more productive.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I agree with RAM ON, why is everybody bent out of shape your suppose to get a 8 footer to cover your tracks. I don`t think a 1/2 ton is any narrower than a 3/4 ton. The only reason I see is pushing a wider path.


----------



## E&B (Feb 18, 2005)

you all realize of coarse that your talking about a net increase of 3 inches per side, right? I do agree that I would hang a 8' blade but if your happy with 7.5 get it.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I would go the 7 1/2 footer w/wings that was mentioned before. 

Just remember the wise ol adage of:::


If it is to be. It is up to me.


----------



## yooper.mi (Jul 13, 2005)

I see no reason for a 8' plow over a 71/2'plow for personal use. A 71/2' gets into tighter places easier driving thur town and narrow roads. Plowing with a truck is so fast one extra pass doesn't cost that much time. Get what you want, you are the one that is going to use it.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

E&B said:


> you all realize of coarse that your talking about a net increase of 3 inches per side, right? I do agree that I would hang a 8' blade but if your happy with 7.5 get it.


Exactly!

And by the time you get it to full-angle, it's even less. Probably more like less than two inches.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You could just get an long handle for your shovel and hold it out the window.
:waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

i have 2 f-250 that i run 7 1/2 blades on never a problem 
matter of fact the lighter blade may actually help the front end last longer
if you decide to do comm. add a set of wings

john


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Personally I would get a 2003 Western Ultra mount 8' straight blade, and I just happen to know were to find one. Look here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=25531
Todd


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

SnoFarmer said:


> SteveB(wi) makes some goods points.
> but I would still recommend you get the 8ft or bigger.
> Lets start with the garage door. you can angel the blade to one side and as you pull through the door, this should do the trick. o.k. now that problem is solved.
> you have a 3/4 ton so a 8footer is no problem for your truck.
> ...


Very well said!!! You will get stuck sooner with a 7 1/2 compared to an 8'. JMO


----------

